# Medical Billing & Coding Specialist looking to gain experience - Greenville, NC



## pholleytrish2@yahoo.com (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello,

My name is Patricia Holley, and I am a recent graduate of Miller-motte College. I received my degree as a Medical Billing and Coding Specialist and GPA of a 3.91. I now ready to become an active and integral part of the medical profession. In addition, I look forward to becoming a true asset to any fast past and growing medical practice. My experience at Miller-motte has increased my desire to learn any and all there is to know about medical billing and coding.


----------



## mjb5019 (Apr 12, 2013)

*get AAPC certification*

You now have a certificate in coding and medical billing from your college but you do not have a credential.  You need to take the AAPC credentialing exam in order to become a professional, certified coder.


----------



## pholleytrish2@yahoo.com (May 2, 2013)

*Will do on 6/29/13*

Thank you mjb5019 for your response. I will be taking my CPC exam on 6/29 and update my information, after passing the exam.


----------

